# "Magic" Chocolate Bars



## kwflatbed

​
Police in north Texas this week arrested two men in connection with the seizure of nearly two dozen chocolate bars allegedly laced with psychedelic drugs. 







​
The chocolate bars allegedly contained dried mushrooms, hashish and marijuana. 
Police said lab reports confirmed that the bars contained more than 1,450 grams of the drug psilocin, which is found in hallucinogenic "magic" mushrooms, commonly known as "shrooms." 
Officers arrested two 19-year-old suspects and charged them with various counts related to the seizure of 22 homemade chocolate bars containing various illegal drugs. 
Police said the shrooms had been dried and ground into small particles before being added to melted chocolate, hardened and squared into what looked like a chocolate candy bar. The bars were reportedly cut it into squares, foiled and wrapped in a computer-generated paper sleeve displaying the word "nirvana." 
Each bar had an approximate street value of up to $150 and could be cut into eight squares that could be sold for up to $25 each, police said.


----------

